# Turn your RDA into a bronze or blue beauty



## bjorncoetsee (29/3/15)

Found this:



And tried it on. My atomic rda AFC ring. Results is good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (29/3/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> And tried it on. My atomic rda AFC ring. Results is good




Did the same thing to my BF Atomic's AFC. 
Looks awesome, I first had it at a dark bronze look and then went for the 'blueish' color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Did the same thing to my BF Atomic's AFC.
> Looks awesome, I first had it at a dark bronze look and then went for the 'blueish' color.


U think it will work on aluminum? If I can make my reo like this, it would look cool


----------



## Juntau (29/3/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> And tried it on. My atomic rda AFC ring. Results is good



@Jakey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (29/3/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> U think it will work on aluminum? If I can make my reo like this, it would look cool



lol....no. You'll melt it. Aluminium is too soft. This works only on steel.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (30/3/15)

zadiac said:


> lol....no. You'll melt it. Aluminium is too soft. This works only on steel.


Agreed, you will melt the aluminum.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------

